# Generador de ruido blanco como inhibidor de micrófonos



## emtec (Mar 7, 2015)

Hola a todos!

Me enteré hace poco de que en algunas reuniones utilizan un inhibidor de grabadores o micrófonos, para garantizar la confidencialidad de la reunión ya que al intentar grabar con algún dispositivo de este tipo lo único que se escucha es un ruido por encima del volumen de voz, que la hace ininteligible. Este ruido no es audible mientras el dispositivo funciona, sólo al reproducir la grabación.

El caso es que investigando un poco vi que, (parece ser) que dicho inhibidor es simplemente un generador de ruido blanco. Me preguntaba si alguien que hubiera oído hablar de estos chismes antes me podría confirmar si efectivamente se reduce a esto, y si sería factible "fabricar" uno yo mismo a partir de la construcción de un generador de ruido, con alguno de los diseños que hay por ahí, que es, en definitiva, lo que quiero.

Gracias a todos y un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2015)

emtec dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Me enteré hace poco de que en algunas reuniones utilizan un inhibidor de grabadores o micrófonos, para garantizar la confidencialidad de la reunión ya que al intentar grabar con algún dispositivo de este tipo lo único que se escucha es un ruido por encima del volumen de voz, que la hace ininteligible. Este ruido no es audible mientras el dispositivo funciona, sólo al reproducir la grabación.
> 
> ...



Si tienes un ruido con nivel superior al volumen de locución  se puede conversar. 

Tal ves funcione filtrando el ruido blanco a una banda sub-sonica, por debajo del rango auditivo, que sature al micrófono/previo y arruine la grabación.


----------



## emtec (Mar 7, 2015)

Gracias @Fonogazo, por si le puedes echar un ojo para ver como funciona supuestamente, dejo el link donde lo he visto:

www.contraespionaje.com.mx/anulador_de_grabadores_espias.htm

Crees que sería factible realizar el algo así por mi cuenta?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## crimson (Mar 7, 2015)

Es un "desparramador" de señales de muy alta frecuencia. Yo tuve ya dos casos de periodistas que hicieron una entrevista con un teléfono celular e intentaron grabarla con un grabadorcito digital, obteniendo un rotundo fracaso, no les grabó nada y lo poco que salió era ininteligible. Conclusión: la radiofrecuencia interfería en el grabador digital, haciéndolo inoperable. Esto, por supuesto, porque ponían el grabador al lado del celular. El tema es cómo hacer algo parecido y con potencia a esas frecuencias... no es sencillo, se necesita instrumental y material muy específico...
Sería algo parecido a un inhibidor de celular, pero más potente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/anulador-senal-telefonos-moviles-celulares-706/
Saludos C


----------

